# My favorite 10 players on tour



## clover

I assume most of us have favorites on tour that we pull for when they're on the leaderboard of a tournament. And this is mine.
My current 10 favorites:
1) Tiger Woods
2) Angel Cabrera
3) Camilo Villegas
4) Ryo Ishikawa
5) Vijay Singh
6) Phil Mickelson
7) Ernie Els
8) Rory McIlroy
9) Y.E. Yang
10) Anthony Kim 

My all-time favorites:
1) Tiger Woods
2) Seve Ballesteros
3) Lee Trevino
4) Sam Snead
5) Walter Hagen 

I still think personalities are important in any sport in keeping it interesting.

I know some say they don't.....they just enjoy watching good golf played, and they have no horse they're backing.

But I thought it might be interesting if a lot of us regulars would name our current favorite golfers on tour.
And if you like, you can also name your all-time favorites too. 
(This of course has nothing to do with anybody's record, so there are no "correct" answers that can be debated here.
You like who you like.)


----------



## Surtees

heres mine
1.Robert Allenby
2.Stuart Appleby
3.Aaron Baddeley
4.Adam Scott
5.Tiger Woods
6.Vijay Singh
7.Karrie Webb
8.Phil Mickelson
9.Danny Lee (watch out for this one) 
10.Geoff Ogilvy

oh well thats my list done so many players that could of been there.


----------



## clover

great,Surtee.
do you like Robert Allenby most? why?
I know many people regard Robert as a golf grump, a whiner and a sore loser or something like that.(sorry,no offence), but I just wondering the question


----------



## Surtees

His not my number one just the first that I thought of. I like his playing style and his an Australian so I take an interest in him. Dont be sorry for having an opinion even thats what makes this forum great we all think differently.


----------



## broken tee

I never took the advantage of learning to play golf when my parents were members of various country clubs, but when they wern't playing golf they were watching it, so I may not have many names but the ones that stick in my cortex are: 

1.Gary Player the man in Black
2. Arnold Palmer seem to always compliment his opponet
3. Jack Nickelaus he and Palmer were always going extra holes
4. Lee Travino cracking jokes
5. Chi Chi Rodrigous (sic) the name is there but whats happen to him?
6 Greg Norman that hat is what I need, I always saw good power in his drives

Today:

Phil Mickelson good lefty
Tiger his accomplishments at a young age
Ogilvey consistant player
Cabrera strong competitor
Appleby is up and down, but when he is hot he is great on the short game


----------



## golftoplay

and my favorites are Tiger Woods and Camilo Villegas


----------



## Peter O

Else
Big John
Woods
Retieff Goosen
Bob hope
So many, even Barak O!


----------



## Surtees

I was thinking there may of been a Peter O'Malley in there too?


----------

